
Build your own open source alternative to Google Suite with Nextcloud - jerodsanto
https://opensource.com/article/20/7/nextcloud
======
nicbou
I use Nextcloud. It's not great. At least, it's not anywhere as good as the
Google Suite.

They seem to try to make the list of features as long as possible, but show
little interest in making any of them work well or reliably.

The install was messy. Getting photo synchronisation to work with Android was
a lot of trouble. Updates simply don't work. It's slow. A month later, I don't
trust it enough to solely use it.

